# ivory sulcata and spider tortoise pictures



## moswen (Jan 24, 2011)

well, i started out taking pictures of my baby spiders, they're getting so used to me they actually eat while i'm around! very exciting for me anyways. here are a few:

dr. parnassus digging into the mangos. they LOVE mangos...






aaaaah!! big mouth!! iiiiinnnnnnncommmmiiiiinnnnngggggg!! pssshhhhhhccccooooommmmmffffffssshhhhhhhheeerrrrrrroooommmmmm!!!





um, would you please get that thing out of my face so i can finish eating? really, aren't i being gracious enough just by eating infront of you? can't you be gracious enough to keep out of my personal space?





and lemon:





she started being bored with the mangos by the time i got to her so i dropped a few leaves infront of her which she promptly dug into:











and i had to take a pic of both of them from up top. i wanted to show you guys why it's so hard for me to find them when they've decided to dig in deep!






and mos. he is not to be outdone by ANY piece of food in his "kingdom," and he was attacking his food as well, so i couldn't resist a picture of him:





...or two...





ayana and safina are getting their beauty rest, so i decided to let them be. they always sleep late.

hope you enjoyed my pics!


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 24, 2011)

great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 24, 2011)

So lovely!


----------



## montana (Jan 24, 2011)

Cute !! Good looking babies..


----------



## coreyc (Jan 24, 2011)

Great pic's thank's for posting


----------



## abra (Jan 24, 2011)

Baby Sulcatas are the cutest  And your little baby Spiders are adorable tooooooo!


----------



## coastal (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Pyxis pics!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey Rebekah...you've got 7 shots of your Spiders and only 2 of Mos...that hardly seems fair


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah they're so cute Rebekah! And you know I'm very jealous of your crew as you have the 2 types of torts I want next. Lucky girl you are!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome Rebekah!! They are adorable and look like they are thriving. Well done!! See, Spiders are not hard to keep at all!


----------



## uilani104 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jan 25, 2011)

Such beautiful torts.


----------



## Isa (Jan 25, 2011)

Your babies are beautiful


----------



## moswen (Jan 25, 2011)

oh thanks guys! and dean, i know how partial we both are to the ivories, this post was supposed to be about the spiders, and yet mos still managed to wiggle his way into it! when you look at it THAT way lol...


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow Spiders...I haven't seen many of those. Very nice!


----------

